# Upshur Farm Engines project finished



## Metal Butcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi all! These are the last pictures, and the shelving of my competed project. This is also the official close of my shop season. Unfortunately its over for me till Nov 1st, but I'll sneak a peek every now and then to see how your projects are coming along. I may not say much, but I've been watching with keen interest and will continue to do so. I'll see you all in the fall of the year.
Best regards till then. Rick 





































The End. -MB


----------



## awJCKDup (Apr 9, 2011)

Bravo Bravo!!!!!!!
Fantastic job, and a stunning collection. Enjoy the summer.

John


----------



## metalmad (Apr 10, 2011)

lovely job MB
Pete


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 10, 2011)

Can't say enough! Great build, great product, great coverage, and great skill!!!


Thank you!

Are you coming to names this year? If so, stop and say hi.


----------



## cheepo45 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great job! I hope that someday I will have time to do something like this. :bow:


----------



## TuxMan (Apr 10, 2011)

What can I say that has not been said before :bow: The engines are a work of art and the build log inspiring and informative.

Thanks for letting all of us share in the build.

Eric


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice work MB. Because of your efforts, I should be able to finish mine and get it running. 

Hopefully next season you can be a little more productive though.

Trout


----------



## steamin (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Rick, your user name certainly does not fit your workmanship and fine craftsmanship. Your engines are a delight to look at. I like the idea that they seem to be made from common bar and plate stock. Have you every thought of making a booklet of plans for your engines to share with others much like "Elmer's Engines" ?? I for one would be delighted to purchase one. What is so appealing is the simplicity of them. One could take a break from a long tedious project and in a very short amount of time have a running engine per your plans.

In any case, have a great summer and we all look forward to seeing you back in November.


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW !! :bow:
You have a magnificent display of engines simply beutiful!.
Nicely done!!


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 11, 2011)

Once again, WELL DONE Rick :bow:

It's good to see some of your older engines in the picture as well; though it looks like your next project will have to be building more display shelves 

Enjoy your break; will you be touring around again ?

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## joe d (Apr 11, 2011)

Rick

looks like you've run this year's "Model Marathon" with great success! :bow: :bow:

I'm looking forward to see what you get up to this fall, enjoy your summer.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## slkride (Apr 12, 2011)

MB 

   I don't know what more to say other than WOW!!!!. Very nice job all the way around. I agree that you should give thought to a book, what a great idea. 
   Was thinking today is it normal to hope for just a few more rainy days in the spring to extend the shop season? I guess I should be careful with my thoughts depending on what group of people I'm around huh. Nice job MB


                                                                Tom


----------

